#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Παράταση των ασφαλιστικών ενημεροτήτων;

## CFAK

Το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, παρόλη την παράταση στην αποπληρωμή των ασφαλίστρων μέχρι τον Σεμπτέβριο, ΔΕΝ εκδίδει ενημερότητες.

Το ανήθικο αυτό σύστημα, που απλώνει το χέρι στην τσέπη μας συνεχώς και δεν μας αφήνει να εργαστούμε αν δεν πληρώσουμε "διόδιο", έχει γίνει πλέον είναι ανυπόφορο.

Το σημαντικό βέβαια είναι να μην απολυθούν οι "διαθέσιμοι". Προβλέπω "τέλος υπερ των διαθέσιμων", ώστε να συνεχίσουν να "εργάζονται" που φυσικά θα πληρώνουν οι ΕΕ (εξάλλου δίνουν χωρίς διαμαρτυρία τα 650 ευρώ).

Το έχω ξαναπροτείνει, είναι επιτακτική η διάλυση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και του ΤΕΕ, δεν παρέχουν ασφάλιση ούτε επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα πλέον, άρα δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς, πέρα απ' όσους αντλούν ευχαρίστηση από τη δυστυχία του άλλου, που να θέλει να απολυθούν συμπολίτες μας και να μείνουν χωρίς εισοδήματα.

Απ' την άλλη, ποιος επιθυμεί να μην απολυθούν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που είτε δεν παρέχουν υπηρεσίες προς το κοινωνικό σύνολο είτε παρέχουν υπηρεσίες που δεν είναι και τόσο αναγκαίες, ειδικά σε δύσκολες οικονομικές περιόδους. Τυχόν διατήρησή τους, όπως συμβαίνει σήμερα, θα σήμαινε αύξηση των φόρων που πληρώνουμε όλοι μας προκειμένου να λάβουν τον μισθό τους. Αυτό φυσικά δεν το θέλουν ειδικά όσοι δεν τρέφονται από το δημόσιο είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα.

Βεβαίως, η μείωση των εισοδημάτων των πολιτών έχει σημαντική επίπτωση και στα εισοδήματα όλων των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.
Προκειμένου όμως να μην πληρώνουμε άδικους φόρους, όπως το τέλος επιτηδεύματος, τον ΕΝΦΙΑ, τον υπερβολικό φόρο στα καύσιμα, να μην φορολογούμαστε από το πρώτο ευρώ με 26% και να μειωθεί ο ΦΠΑ από το 23%, η λύση είναι η μείωση των δαπανών του δημοσίου. Αυτό μεταφράζεται ως μείωση προσωπικού, μισθών και συντάξεων. Σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει αλλά έτσι είναι. 

Διαφορετικά, η υπερβολική φορολόγηση επί δικαίους και αδίκους, έχει ως μόνο αποτέλεσμα την ύφεση, την αύξηση των "κόκκινων" δανείων, την αύξηση των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών, τη μείωση των εσόδων, με αποτέλεσμα την αναζήτηση νέων εσόδων μέσω νέων φόρων κ.ο.κ. Φαύλος κύκλος που οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη ύφεση ή σπιράλ του θανάτου όπως το λένε.

Όσο για το ΤΕΕ, θα έπρεπε και θα μπορούσε να είναι το συνδικαλιστικό μας όργανο. Δυστυχώς το ΤΕΕ είναι εχθρός του μηχανικού Ελεύθερου Επαγγελματία. Ευθύνη και επιλογή μας όταν το απαξιώνουμε με αποχή 70%.
*Από 01.01.2015 δεν θα είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ.* Οπότε όσοι δεν θέλουν να είναι μέλη του θα διαγραφούν.

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ απ' την άλλη θα απορροφηθεί από τον ΟΑΕΕ μέχρι τέλους του έτους. Η συνένωση όμως θα είναι μόνο διοικητική. Όχι ότι θα έχουμε τις ίδιες εισφορές και παροχές.
Δυστυχώς το κίνητρο της κυβέρνησης είναι η κάλυψη των ελλειμμάτων του ΟΑΕΕ από τα αποθεματικά, έστω τα κουτσουρεμένα, των ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤαΝ και ΤΣΑΥ (βλ. ΕΤΑΑ).

Και βέβαια η αλητεία του ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που ανέφερες φίλε μου θα συνεχίζεται όσο έχουμε τις κυβερνήσεις αυτές που έχουμε. Ο πρόεδρος του ΕΤΑΑ διορίζεται από το κράτος, δεν εκλέγεται από τα μέλη του.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ένα. Η πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας δεν θέλει να δει τα προβλήματα, δεν θέλει να βάλει το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο.
Ζει με την ελπίδα ότι ως δια μαγείας όλα θα φτιάξουν και δεν θα θιχτούν οι μισθοί μας, οι συντάξεις μας, η καλοπέρασή μας.

----------


## CFAK

Αγαπητέ Χάρη, προσυπογράφω σχεδόν όσα αναφέρεις.

Σε ένα μόνο διαφωνούμε νομίζω. Η κοινωνία έχει ομάδες συμφερόντων, δεν είναι αγγελικά πλασμένη. Όντως στην φράση "είναι κακό να απολύονται υπάλληλοι" θα συμφωνήσω γενικά, όπως αντίστοιχα θα συμφωνούσα για την "σπουδαιότητα της παγκόσμιας ειρήνης".

 Όταν όμως υποχρεώνεται η "ομάδα" μου (των κοινών με τα δικά μου συμφέροντα) να πληρώσει αυτους τους υπαλλήλους χωρίς καν να ερωτηθεί, τότε οι παραπάνω φράσεις υπηρετούν τις διεκδικήσεις αντίπαλων κοινωνικών ομάδων μετατρεποντάς τις σε γενικό κοινωνικό ζητούμενο.

Όταν καταλάβουμε ότι έχουμε "πόλεμο" βολεμένων και μή, νεότερων και γεροντότερων, όταν σταματήσουμε να χαϊδεύουμε τα αυτιά των καλομαθημένων, τότε ίσως κάνουμε ενα βήμα μπροστά (για μας όχι για όλους). Δεν είναι δυνατό να κερδίζουν όλοι.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να θεωρείται θεμιτή οποιδήποτε διεκδίκηση "εργαζομένων" και από την άλλη να μη συζητείται καν το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή να επιτρέπεται να δουλεύεις, ασφαλιζόμενος ΌΠΟΥ θες, χωρίς να πληρώνεις φόρο υπερ κανενός τρίτου (γιατι άραγε το 1% των αμοιβών μας διαχρονικά πηγαίνει στο ΕΜΠ? ας θεσπιστεί εθελοντική εισφορά στη σχολή αποφοίτησής μας).

Πολλοί συνάδελφοι, με λύπη μου το λέω, παρόλο που σε εργατοώρες σε σχέση με αντίστοιχους ΔΥ θα έπρεπε ήδη να είναι σε σύνταξη (δεν υπερβάλλω), είναι πλέον χρεωμένοι μέχρι το λαιμό. Παρόλα αυτα τα δράματα όμως, το σημαντικό, κατά την τρέχουσα πολιτική ορθότητα, είναι να μην απολυθεί κανεις επιστατης ή σχολικός τροχονόμος.

----------


## Xάρης

> Σε ένα μόνο διαφωνούμε νομίζω.


Όχι, δεν διαφωνούμε.
Ξεκίνησα από τη γενική θέση ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να ζητά το κακό του άλλου (βλ. απολύσεις), *αλλά*, όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις, όταν το συμφέρον του άλλου (βλ. διατήρηση θέσης και μισθού στο δημόσιο), είναι εις βάρος όχι μόνο του προσωπικού μου αλλά του κοινωνικού καλού, τότε έχουμε... θέμα!

Δεν έχουμε απλώς πόλεμο ομάδων και συμφερόντων.
Έχουμε δύο θέσεις/τάξεις/ομάδες:α) από τη μια αυτοί που προασπίζονται το ατομικό τους συμφέρον με κάθε μέσο και αδιαφορώντας αν αυτό έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με το γενικό καλό.
β) από την άλλη αυτοί που προασπίζονται επίσης το ατομικό τους συμφέρον το οποίο όμως ταυτίζεται με το γενικό καλό.
Όταν ακόμα είχαμε ως νόμισμα τη δραχμή, έκανε η κυβέρνηση μια υποτίμηση της δραχμής κατά 30% σε σχέση με το USD και γίνονταν όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και οι συνταξιούχοι φτωχότεροι σε μια βραδιά κατά ας πούμε 20% (εξαρτάται από την αναλογία εισαγόμενων-εγχώριων προϊόντων).
*Δεν απαιτούνταν να επιβληθούν νέοι φόροι*, απλώς τυπώνονταν πληθωριστικό χρήμα.
Ο ιδιωτικός τομέας αναλόγως του προσανατολισμού του, εξαγωγικού ή μη, προσαρμόζονταν και επιβίωνε.
Σήμερα δυστυχώς πεθαίνει (τον σκοτώνουν για την ακρίβεια) για να μην χάσει τη βολή του ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος και ο συνταξιούχος.

*1% υπέρ ΕΜΠ:
*Η μεγαλύτερη αδικία δεν είναι ο φόρος αυτός καθαυτός όσο το ότι επιβάλλεται στον τζίρο μόνο ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών και μάλιστα όχι όλων. 
Το 'χω πει πολλές φορές. Ποια θα ήταν η αντίδραση των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων αν τους επιβάλλονταν 1% εισφορά υπέρ ΕΜΠ επί των ακαθάριστων αμοιβών τους;
Συνάδελφε CFAK, τζάμπα ωρυόμαστε. Η ομάδα α) (βλ. παραπάνω) είναι η πλειοψηφία στην χώρα και έχουμε δημοκρατία... πελατειακή.
Άρα θα πεις, αφού είναι πλειοψηφία, ορίζει και το "γενικό καλό"  :Γέλιο: , έστω και αν αυτό σημαίνει τον θάνατο των υπολοίπων.

----------


## sundance

η ουσια ειναι οτι, επειδη δεν υπαρχει πολιτικη βουληση και αισθηση του βιωσιμου (δηλαδη των κινησεων μπορουν να εξυγιανουν τον κρατικο (κυριως οικονομικο) μηχανισμο και οχι να παρατεινουν επ αοριστον το τελμα), δεν θα νοιαζει και πολλους μηχανικους η ενημεροτητα, διοτι σε μερικα χρονια δεν θα υπαρχει ασφαλισμενος μηχανικος.

----------


## Xάρης

Ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ (πλέον) θα είναι οι μηχανικοί που εργάζονται ως μισθωτοί είτε στο δημόσιο είτε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.

Ασφαλισμένοι στον ΟΑΕΕ (πλέον) μηχανικοί θα είναι όσοι αυτοαπασχολούμενοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες έχουν τζίρο τουλάχιστον 25.000¤ ώστε τα καθαρά κέρδη μετά φόρων να βγαίνουν 12.000¤ (1.000¤/μήνα).

----------

